# kristin kreuk look from tutorial request thread



## faifai (Jun 25, 2006)

This is what we are going to attempt to do, with two notable differences. 

First, I'm not going to make the lower liner so glossy/shiny, that's appropriate for a photoshoot but if you were to attempt to wear it out it would melt all over your face. 

And second, I'm not going to do the really "dewy" skin look because it's far too hot here and I'd look like a disco ball. If your skin can handle that or if you live somewhere not so oven-esque, the only change you'd have to make would be to blend liquid highlighter on your skin (instead of powder highlighter like I did).

And as always, I use no brushes for any of my makeup except for my blush.




Bare face beginning! I then applied mattifying gel over my nose and cheeks.




Apply shimmery neutral eye base all over eye from lashline to browbone. I used Wet n Wild Megaeyes Creme Shadow in Cafe au Lait.




Apply brown shimmery shadow from lashline to crease. I used NYX Ultra Pearl Mania loose shadow in Walnut Pearl.







It will look like so.




Apply a very very thin line of black liquid eyeliner to upper lashline. I used Wet n Wild Liquid eyeliner in black.




Curl lashes and apply as much mascara as you can get away with, the look is supposed to have very long lashes. I used Maybelline Illegal Lengths Waterproof and Volum Express Turbo Waterproof, both in black.




Apply black eyeliner to lower waterline. I used Prestige automatic pencil waterproof eyeliner in black. It's spectacularly long-lasting and has a fine point, even though it's automatic.




Continue to line outside the waterline. I went across my lower lashline about four times to make a thick line, then I patted some glittery black eyeshadow over it (Milani Storm....MAC's Black Tied would also work).




I added a bit more eyeliner to the top lashline, just to balance it out, but in the Kristin Kreuk photo she doesn't have liner on the top. I also put on some nude pink lipgloss here.




And guess what? After applying matte powder, bronzer on the hollows of your cheeks, and powder highlighter on the apples of your cheeks, you are done. If you want a shinier finish, use cream or liquid highlighter.




I should've gone with a more coral-y lipcolor though.




Expressing my irritation at wearing the wrong lipcolor.




And the end is here.​


----------



## Lalli (Jun 25, 2006)

you look well nice


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow ur look turned out so nice....


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

good job! nice tut! you look great


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 26, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## reesie baby (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for doing my request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it! I was worried about doing it on myself then looking like I had a black eye. Just in time for my dance comp next week.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 26, 2006)

LoL I like the second last pic! =) you're very pretty! great job on the eye makeup!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

ok. o.k yes i know this i gonna be my second comment on this thread but i had too cause u'r gorgeous! i love this one


----------



## faifai (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesie baby* 
_Thanks for doing my request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it! I was worried about doing it on myself then looking like I had a black eye. Just in time for my dance comp next week._

 
Yeah, don't worry about it melting off, it stayed on me in 105 degree weather for about 8 hours before it even budged.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 27, 2006)

.........


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 27, 2006)

Very very pretty! You've got great bone structure!


----------



## i am hollywood (Jun 27, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## super exotic (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for the awesome tutorial. you have a real models face


----------



## ruhin (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice.  This is such a great look for you!  We have similar skin tones, so I have to try it.


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 3, 2007)

i love this im sOo gonna try omg your so pretty glad to se more sisters of color making tutorials


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice. My only critique would've been to maybe smudge the black liner a bit more up and outwards, sort of 'lifting' up the eye, creating that almost-cat like point.


----------



## LillianaOcho (Aug 4, 2007)

you're so pretty! and i wonder if i can pull off this look..haha i must try it!


----------



## breathless (Sep 3, 2007)

this is great! thanks!


----------

